# JDC5 Keychain Mini USB Digital Camera Driver



## MaestroDT (Oct 4, 2009)

I have this ultra crummy mini camera that was purchased from CVS or a grocery store with the model JDC 5 ... and I can't find the driver disc. I had it once and it worked but since then I've reformatted many times. 

It's not that I particularly want to use it, but my little sister found it and took some pictures and wants to see them ... there's no preview screen or memory card slot, the only way to do it is through USB.

If I recall, the driver was installed by a package that also installed something called PCCam or something of that nature.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
try this page:
http://members.driverguide.com/driv...763c617a9e0b&st=1254659346&gqm0=JDC5+Keychain

I think it's the 2nd one you need, remember it works only on XP

you need to register to download the file


----------



## MaestroDT (Oct 4, 2009)

Tried most all of those... they don't work, but thanks for looking.

This particular one I have is branded by "Smart Living" and I've noticed there are a few that look exactly the same other than the logo, and the drivers don't seem to be compatible.


----------

